
SciPy 1.0.0 Release Notes - stablemap
https://github.com/scipy/scipy/releases/tag/v1.0.0b1
======
stablemap
Note that these are attached to beta 1, so this is not yet finished. I'd be
curious to hear from people who work with the package directly and not through
scikit-learn as I do.

